# Bobcat



## Coonhuntercraig (Sep 29, 2012)

Good job


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Very life like. Nice cat.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Very cool mount! Congrats:thumbs_up


----------



## Bushwacked (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks awesome


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice! Good looking mount.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

nice work! congrats!


----------



## brian g (Jan 30, 2010)

Very cool


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice mount,congrats..


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

Congrats! Thats one of the few bobcat mounts I like. looks like he did a great job on it!


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Great job! Good to see a young trapper. You will be happy you had him mounted when ya get older. Something you will never forget.


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

Great mount! Few cat's look good but this one does. And your 13, I don't know you or ever will but I'm proud of ya and keep up the good work!

Pickle Holler


----------



## patiodadio (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks like a UK wildcat to me :smile: Just kidding, great job and really nice mount !




.


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

great cat


----------



## Long Hunter (May 20, 2013)

I ran a line when I was 13 too. It was in central Indiana and I learned more about animal behaviour, scent control and woodsmanship running that line than at any other time in my life. Nice cat. - Good on ya mate.


----------

